# I Love the BLOOD TIES Season 2 DVD



## superjoe89 (Aug 20, 2008)

So I just ordered my Blood Ties Season 2 DVD. And let me tell you, ITS AWESOME!! If you have any interest in True Blood or Twilight you’ll love this!! Let me know if you’ve heard of Blood Ties.


----------

